# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  ماژول چیست ؟

## هم دانشگاهی

دوستان من خیلی خیلی گشتم وطلب هم پیدا کردم اما هیچی نفهمیدم  !!

ممنون میشم اگه کسی در مورد ماژول ها به زبانی ساده برام توضیح بده ؟ 

(  در ضمن چون هیچی نمیدونستم اینجا تاپیک زدم !!!  )

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
بستگی داره این Module در چه زمینه ای مطرح بشه. مثلاً در زبان ویژوال بیسیک یک معنی میده. در یک سیستم شبیه سازی یک معنی دیگه میده.

با توجه به اینکه تاپیک رو در این تالار ایجاد کردید، منظورتون رو دقیق مشخص کنید که مفهوم ماژول در چه زمینه ای رو میخواید بدونید؟

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

می خوام بدونم در طراحی الگوریتم به چه مفهومی هست ؟

----------


## mtoosi

يكي به من پيام داد و اين لينك رو برام فرستاد
http://ferestande.com/freer.zip
نوشته ماژول فرير بانكها. يعني چي؟

----------

